# Rlt 7



## watchvet (Apr 22, 2005)

Anyone have an RLT 7?

I have a 9 1/2" diameter wrist. Would the 40mm case without a bezel look too big? What type of quartz movenment does it have? Do the lumes glow well for 6-8 hours?

Any other comments would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum watchvet,









I would not think that this watch would be too large for your wrist.

The watch has super luminova on the dial and hands and once charged should glow for good while, I have not tested how long.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Big wrist.The watch would look fine,I mysaelf have a 7"3/4" wist,but have worn watch from 30mm to 52mm non of the looked out of place.

Lume is good on the 7,but I never stay awake enough to check how long it glows.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

9 1/2 inch!!!!









that's 3 inches bigger than me!!!

Mrs tips would love to meet you watchvet!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## watchvet (Apr 22, 2005)

pg tips said:


> 9 1/2 inch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PG Tips

Tell Mrs Tips: thanks for the offer but I am already spoken for


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

watchvet said:


> Anyone have an RLT 7?
> 
> I have a 9 1/2" diameter wrist. Would the 40mm case without a bezel look too big? What type of quartz movenment does it have? Do the lumes glow well for 6-8 hours?
> 
> ...


Good God man! If your wrist is actually 9 1/2" in DIAMETER it would be something in the region of 24-26" around!!! You obviously mean that your wrist has a circumference of 9 1/2", or if one wanted to be pedantic it should be 9 1/2" around, as no ones wrist is actually circular in cross section. Even so you must be a bloody man mountain! I am 6'2" and 15 stones and even my wrists are only about 8" around.

Martin


----------



## watchvet (Apr 22, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> watchvet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have anÂ RLT 7?
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

watchvet said:


> And....Roy....what type of quartz movement does the RLT have? Ronda? ETA? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a Ronda.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Help me...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

namaste said:


> Help me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Are those some young males I see on the sea shore


----------

